# Problem with smilies



## potsy (7 Sep 2010)

Shaun,every time I reply to a post I have to click on the smiley icon to bring them up on screen,didn't use to be like this so am wondering if I have clicked on sommat in the settings,or is anyone else having the same.
Cheers.


----------



## Shaun (7 Sep 2010)

potsy said:


> Shaun,every time I reply to a post I have to click on the smiley icon to bring them up on screen,didn't use to be like this so am wondering if I have clicked on sommat in the settings,or is anyone else having the same.
> Cheers.



Once opened, the smiley panel should stay open.

Try clicking Delete My Cookies (bottom left text link) and log back in again - any good?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## potsy (7 Sep 2010)

Admin said:


> Once opened, the smiley panel should stay open.
> 
> Try clicking Delete My Cookies (bottom left text link) and log back in again - any good?
> 
> ...



Done that,still not right.Box is there but blank,not a major problem just thought it might be a known fault,cheers.


----------



## snorri (7 Sep 2010)

potsy said:


> Done that,still not right.Box is there but blank,not a major problem just thought it might be a known fault,cheers.




I had the same problem, but deleting cookies appears to have fixed it.


----------



## HLaB (7 Sep 2010)

potsy said:


> Shaun,every time I reply to a post I have to click on the smiley icon to bring them up on screen,didn't use to be like this so am wondering if I have clicked on sommat in the settings,or is anyone else having the same.
> Cheers.



I'm experiencing the same thing, either that a blank 'Emotions' box until I click the Smiley button but I haven't tried deleting my cookies yet.


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2010)

I did some work on the main skin last night (quick tweak to remove user group on the left, and shorten the gap between fields) but didn't re-cache it.

I've run the re-cache process now - could you also press CTRL+R to force-reload the CSS for the site and let me know if it's working okay now?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## hackbike 666 (8 Sep 2010)

potsy said:


> Done that,still not right.Box is there but blank,not a major problem just thought it might be a known fault,cheers.



I had that on my laptop yesterday...first time it has happened to me.


----------



## hackbike 666 (8 Sep 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> I had that on my laptop yesterday...first time it has happened to me.



That seemed to work...smileys are back after clearing my cookies...Going to be a pain doing this all the time though...


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2010)

They do get corrupted every now and then, but it shouldn't happen on a regular basis.

See how it goes, and if it happens too frequently and becomes a persistent problem let me know.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2010)

Admin said:


> I did some work on the main skin last night (quick tweak to remove user group on the left, and shorten the gap between fields) but didn't re-cache it.
> 
> I've run the re-cache process now - could you also press CTRL+R to force-reload the CSS for the site and let me know if it's working okay now?
> 
> ...



Logged out/in,done the forced reload and cleared cookies,still not right Shaun.





Wonder if it's a Chrome issue> Will try IE and see if that's alright.


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2010)

All is well in IE7? or 8 can never remember which I'm on  
Site runs incredibly slowly though so much prefer Chrome


----------



## Shaun (8 Sep 2010)

Yes, sorry, IE7 is pretty slow.

Hang in there ... I'm working on a simpler skin which will hopefully improve things (_fingers crossed_).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## hackbike 666 (11 Sep 2010)

Admin said:


> They do get corrupted every now and then, but it shouldn't happen on a regular basis.
> 
> See how it goes, and if it happens too frequently and becomes a persistent problem let me know.
> 
> ...



Only seems confined to one of my laptops.



potsy said:


> All is well in IE7? or 8 can never remember which I'm on
> Site runs incredibly slowly though so much prefer Chrome



What's wrong with Firefox?


----------



## Scoosh (13 Sep 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> What's wrong with Firefox?


No Smilies either and seems to run slowly, especially of an evening (though words may be needed with 2 x Teenagers )


ps - hb666 - how do you do that signature thing ?


----------

